# Expat Shield



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is anyone experiencing problems with Expat Shield?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

what is the issue you have?


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Everything works when we connect to BBC iPlayer until we press the play button for a programme. Then nothing happens.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you getting any error messages? Have you tried troubleshooting via FAQs on the shield site:

https://www.facebook.com/expatshield#!/expatshield/app_4949752878


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't use expat shield but have another system which allocates a UK IP address wo that BBC iplayer thinks I am in UK. I just tried iplayer and it is working fine for me which means the issue is at your end. Are you running the latest version?


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

thrax said:


> I don't use expat shield but have another system which allocates a UK IP address wo that BBC iplayer thinks I am in UK. I just tried iplayer and it is working fine for me which means the issue is at your end. Are you running the latest version?


What is this "other system" that you use?
Does it cost?
Any downside or technical glitches with it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

CroptopMartin said:


> What is this "other system" that you use?
> Does it cost?
> Any downside or technical glitches with it?


It's via our internet provider, Broadband for Spain. We also get free phone calls to landlines all over the world No downsides at all and no technical hitches other than those normally experienced in Spain, power cuts etc etc


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

thrax said:


> I don't use expat shield but have another system which allocates a UK IP address wo that BBC iplayer thinks I am in UK. I just tried iplayer and it is working fine for me which means the issue is at your end. Are you running the latest version?


We have tried reinstalling and have the latest version. Still no luck. Will now look at the FAQ's.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

www.filmon.com/

This site carries the main UK freeview channels on its free account, access it from anywhere. Also a lot of free US stuff on there. You get on demand if you use the pay version.

No need for a proxy server.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> www.filmon.com/
> 
> This site carries the main UK freeview channels on its free account, access it from anywhere. Also a lot of free US stuff on there. You get on demand if you use the pay version.
> 
> No need for a proxy server.


Thanks. I already use this on my iPad ( the free version) but as I have iPad 1 I cannot mirror this on the T.V ( you can with iPad 2 and the new iPad). We have tried it on our lap top but it says 'subscription expired', so I guess we would have to pay. That's why we liked Expat Shield - it's free and we could connect the lap top to the T.V using the HDMI socket.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup.
> 
> This site carries the main UK freeview channels on its free account, access it from anywhere. Also a lot of free US stuff on there. You get on demand if you use the pay version.
> 
> No need for a proxy server.


Seems to be a lot of US stuff not so much UK apart from the basic UK TV


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

GallineraGirl said:


> Thanks. I already use this on my iPad ( the free version) but as I have iPad 1 I cannot mirror this on the T.V ( you can with iPad 2 and the new iPad). We have tried it on our lap top but it says 'subscription expired', so I guess we would have to pay. That's why we liked Expat Shield - it's free and we could connect the lap top to the T.V using the HDMI socket.


Does the free expire? sorry I didn't know that. If expat shield has been working for you in the past I would clear your browsers of cache/temporary files on your laptop and try connecting again. I'm not an Apple user but it has helped clearing these files in the past for me using Windows 7 Ultimate. If your laptop is using Windows run the 'clean up disk' option too, run start, all programmes, Accessories, System tools and its in there.

I don't know what browser you use, Firefox, Chrome et al but google 'how to clear cache on _____' and take it from there.

Sorry my link did not help, to be honest its one of those things I have but really never use, I shall be more careful in the future.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

I don´t use ExpatShield anymore ... had too many issues with it.

I now use: MPN Tunnelblick ... it´s excellent. I pay 6€ per month and can view every UK TV channel (plus radio) also, USA, Fra, Aus, HK, Ger.

Plus it´s so easy to set up on PC/laptop/iMac/iPad.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

We have uninstalled and reinstalled Firefox. Expat Shield is now working again. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

well all I can say is

:clap2::heh::lol::music::rofl::tea::baby:eace::drum::hug:


----------

